# Wheeleri



## Vixen (May 13, 2008)

And here come the wheeleri, hmmm if only there was $8000 just laying around :lol:


http://www.herptrader.com.au/ht/traderPics/813_501.jpg


----------



## slacker (May 13, 2008)

Meh. I'd rather asper and/or amyae.


----------



## Vixen (May 13, 2008)

Id prefer asper aswell, just saying because of the rare factor


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 13, 2008)

*id rather a asper or amyae.*


----------



## mistymtn (May 13, 2008)

Ok, who can lend me $8ooo for a year or 2????
C'mon....
Pleazzzzze


----------



## Twiggz (May 13, 2008)

I would have thought that it would have made more sense to sell the complete four at a set price. Individual sales are pointless in this instance would they not. Especially when you look at it being the first time the species is available for trade. Dont get me wrong, i'd love to get them, but i see absolutley no point in acquiring just one or two.......you would have to get 3 or 4 to be in a suitable spot to aid in further increasing the breeding of such an extraordinary species.
What does everyone else think?
Either way this species is going to make some serious $ for breeders over the next 5yrs or so.


----------



## andyscott (May 13, 2008)

Twiggz said:


> I would have thought that it would have made more sense to sell the complete four at a set price. Individual sales are pointless in this instance would they not. Especially when you look at it being the first time the species is available for trade. Dont get me wrong, i'd love to get them, but i see absolutley no point in acquiring just one or two.......you would have to get 3 or 4 to be in a suitable spot to aid in further increasing the breeding of such an extraordinary species.
> What does everyone else think?
> Either way this species is going to make some serious $ for breeders over the next 5yrs or so.


 
Valid point Twiggz, I agree.


----------



## blackthorn (May 14, 2008)

I don't particularly like the look of them, I'd much prefer asper and/or amyae as well.


----------



## gold&black... (May 14, 2008)

Lol wouldn't b surprised if they were sold tomorrow...... There are some rich herp collectors who would like to en-cash on something like that......... Even the add said, good investment, not good pet......... LMFAO.......... But like what the last few posts have said, an animal is worth what some one is ready to pay for it......... SO HAPPY BUYING........ Do let me know when the prise drops....... cheers.........


----------



## warren63 (May 14, 2008)

Yes agree it is a smart idea to snap up all of them, will be out of my price range for quite a long time. Seeing some Oedura species for sale lately has been more mouth watering to my tastes, just dont have the money or the permision at the moment for anything, very disappointing.


----------



## Vincent (May 14, 2008)

Twiggz said:


> you would have to get 3 or 4 to be in a suitable spot to aid in further increasing the breeding of such an extraordinary species.
> What does everyone else think?


 
Maybe i'm missing something, but whats so extraordinary about them? Not bad sure, but hardly extraordinary. 
Give it a couple of years and they'll be worth the same as Asper. Too many easily found in the bush to stay expensive for too long. Once a few people have them on paper, watch how fast they'll "multiply".


----------



## BT (May 14, 2008)

they used to be kept years ago in NSW, heck were even on class 1, they are not the first to be offered in the reptile trade 
Blake


----------



## CodeRed (May 14, 2008)

Vincent said:


> Maybe i'm missing something, but whats so extraordinary about them? Not bad sure, but hardly extraordinary.
> Give it a couple of years and they'll be worth the same as Asper. Too many easily found in the bush to stay expensive for too long. Once a few people have them on paper, watch how fast they'll "multiply".


 
That pretty much sums up the whole situation ...


----------



## junglepython2 (May 14, 2008)

Nm..


----------



## Jason (May 14, 2008)

Vincent said:


> Maybe i'm missing something, but whats so extraordinary about them? Not bad sure, but hardly extraordinary.
> Give it a couple of years and they'll be worth the same as Asper. Too many easily found in the bush to stay expensive for too long. Once a few people have them on paper, watch how fast they'll "multiply".



true. once they star breeding they will be everywhere. shame really, putting a price on them like that will only increase the amount being taken from the wild. Happens with anything unusual.

i see the price dropping in these guys like a tone of bricks!! yes they dont have many ofspring but how could you say no to an asper or amyie to soend 16K on 4 similar geckoes. good luck to the buyer, i hope the price stays up so you get your money back! i think 6K ofr the colony would be a realistic price.


----------



## Vincent (May 14, 2008)

Jason said:


> once they star breeding they will be everywhere.


 
Yes. Once they start "breeding" they will be everywhere. Everyone knows that they can produce up to 20 fertile eggs a season per pair. Amazing. Gee we'll have some good Wheeleri breeders in this country, if you know what i'm saying.


----------

